# Power supply's from electronic gadgets



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone found a use for those power supplies a person ends up with when some electronic gadget quits like modems,wireless telephone transformers, chargers for cell phones etc ? I seem to have collected some over time and it' either find a use in the railroad or trash them.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Ummmm, not for the smaller ones. I generally keep those rated 1 amp and up. I make things like battery chargers out of 'em. I use some for power supplies to run things like the Compressor for my air brush, and the motor that raises and lowers my indoor layout. 


GaryR


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

I find myself hording them and can't seem to through them out. I think to myself there must be something i can use them for. Used them for power supplies for lights and all kind of things. I toss the smaller amp rated ones from time to time when i feel the pile is getting to big. I have saved lots of parts over the years that came in handy for things not just the my hobbies. 
The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i use these small transformers for lighting. together with christmas chain lights. 
i count the number of lights on a chain, divide the household voltage through that number to know how much volt each lamp needs. 
than i connect as much bulbs to one of these power suplies, as its voltage permits. 
when counting bulbs, keep in mind, that most chains come with three paralell circuits! 
so, if you have a 110 Volt chain with 100 bulbs, that counts three times 33 not once 100. 
in that case each bulb would need between 2.5 to 4 volts. (depends, if you need soft light, or bright) 
so that a normal telephone power supply of 8 or 9 volt can light up two to four model houses. 

a power supply from a printer is the jackpot, with its 36 volts.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use one to power the digital volt meter built into my control panel.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to be a sign worker and I changed out literally hundreds of 12v power supplies. Most of the time they were junk but somtimes the owner would want all new installed. So, I have about 12 used ones on hand now. The last one I installed lasted 3 years, not bad for free. The nice part is they are rated for outside enclosures and damp conditions. 

Terry


----------

